

The Myth of the Science and Engineering Shortage - irishjohnnie
http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2014/03/the-myth-of-the-science-and-engineering-shortage/284359/

======
the_duck
"Because labor markets in science and engineering differ greatly across
fields, industries, and time periods, it is easy to cherry-pick specific
specialties that really are in short supply, at least in specific years and
locations."

I'd wager that software engineering is one of these "specific specialties" in
which there really is a genuine shortage.

